# Spencer, West Virginia - approx. 5 yr. old B/T female



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

This lovely approximately five year old female GSD was a stray pick-up and no one has called to reclaim her. She is a well-bred German Shepherd and is obedient, eager to please and very strong. There may be some white on her muzzle, but she is one strong girl!!

She does well with other dogs, particularly males and with puppies if they don't jump on her face and head. With females, more submissive or non-chalant is better. She ignores cats and the shelter cats rub up against her legs without any reaction. When given a command to sit, she sits immediately. Treats are taken gently and she did not care when I lifted her paws, pulled on her tail, looked at her teeth or touched her ears. 

If you are interested in this female, please either let me know or call the Roane County shelter in Spencer, West Virginia. They are closed on Veteran's Day, but will re-open on Tuesday 11/13/2012. Their phone number is 304-927-2555.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

This female has been accepted in to Virginia German Shepherd Rescue if we can get her to Virginia. Is anyone traveling for the upcoming holiday that has room for a sweet passenger? I can get her out of the shelter and start the transport.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I brought this girl home with me on Saturday when the shelter simply had run out of room, taking in 15 dogs on Friday alone with more expected on Saturday. She got a much needed bath and is settling in. She has been committed to by Virginia German Shepherd Rescue and is adjusting to many changes in her new environment.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Good news*

Hi Shannon,

I just spoke with Dr. Valente and he is very intersted in this dog. I will PM you his contact info. He would like to see a photo of her! 

Lea


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Lea:
This has been done. Three photos were sent to him.

Shannon


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed that things go well for Timber and Dr. Valente. He is such a nice, caring, dog-loving guy. 

Shannon - thanks so much for everything you are doing for this sweet girl!


----------



## nlsst9 (Jul 16, 2008)

Has there been any updates on her? I am in Pittsburgh and I am looking for a new german shepherd female about this age.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

nlsst9:

A strange twist of events took place in the past week. This dog is now in my mother's home and will be there permanently. The adoption through VGSR fell through and we had no other foster or transport options for her in the short term. So, now that she has gone to my mother's home as a house dog, she has been determined to be:
Spayed already
house trained
crate trained
obedience trained in both German and English
enjoys cats and sleeps with one of my mother's house cats
interested in livestock - ? herding training possible ?
loves to ride in a car 
heartworm negative

She is finally home and, while we wish that we knew her story prior to winding up in the local shelter, I don't think that we will ever know. Someone invested a lot of time, money and energy in this dog and why she was a stray that was never claimed, we will just not know.


----------



## nlsst9 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's good. I'm glad that she has gone to a good home!


----------

